#ubuntu-in 2017-09-11
<Satyam> I got Error dpkg: error: 1 expected program not found in PATH or not executable. when i fire command sudo apt-get upgrade
<Satyam> Please help me!!!
#ubuntu-in 2017-09-13
<s10gopal> i can see available wifi networks but can't connect to them . Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter , please help me
